# Imperfections on the Masamoto KS Gyuto ?



## Seire (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey all,

Finally received my long awaited Masamoto KS Wa-Gyuto 240mm from Korin and have some questions around imperfections on the blade.

They say a picture is worth a thousand words.

Edit: I'm specifically referring to the horizontal lines / scratches / grooves / striations on the blade. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 28, 2018)

not following this.. try writing 50 words in english to describe the apparent defect


----------



## Seire (Dec 28, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> not following this.. try writing 50 words in english to describe the apparent defect



Edited.. thought it was obvious from the pictures and video.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 28, 2018)

Contact korin and ask why they sold you a scratched up knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 28, 2018)

I would ask for a replacement. Have them check it before shipping


----------



## Seire (Dec 28, 2018)

Response from Korin: 

Thank you for the email and feedback.
Unfortunately, the scratches are very common on the Masamoto wa-series.
Among the batch of knives we received, most have small or minor scratches or hairline fine lines on the blade.
We assumed it's from the final finishing using the Japanese-knife forging technique for the western-style blade.
Please let me know if you wish to keep or return the knife for credit and if you have any questions.


----------



## McMan (Dec 28, 2018)

That looks like lacquer wiped on. 
Did you remove the lacquer yet? If not, acetone's your friend on this one


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 28, 2018)

McMan said:


> Did you remove the lacquer yet? If not, acetone's your friend on this one



+1...Scratched laquer was how I noticed KS was laquer coated.


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 28, 2018)

+3 for laquer. That’s what the photos indicate anyway. It’s a PIA to get off. Just keep rubbing with rag/cotton wool soaked in nail polish remover. 

The blade is ground spine to edge, yet the (lacquer) striations are handle to tip.


----------



## Seire (Dec 29, 2018)

Mute-on said:


> +3 for laquer. That’s what the photos indicate anyway. It’s a PIA to get off. Just keep rubbing with rag/cotton wool soaked in nail polish remover.
> 
> The blade is ground spine to edge, yet the (lacquer) striations are handle to tip.





HRC_64 said:


> +1...Scratched laquer was how I noticed KS was laquer coated.



When using acetone, is there any specific way / method to wiping off the lacquer? In other words, do I use a microfiber cloth and simple rub back and forth horizontally, or should I rub in circles, etc.?


----------



## bkultra (Dec 29, 2018)

Over thinking it...Wipe on... Wipe off


----------



## dafox (Dec 29, 2018)

I use paper towels, may take 2 or 3 times with fresh paper towels and fresh acetone.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 29, 2018)

>Japanese Knife Imports- Preparing and Maintaining Carbon Steel Blades



protip: I recommend you to use nitrile gloves & avoid skin contact with acetone


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd source pure acetone rather use nail polish remover which has a bunch of other components. The lacquer will come off easier. Warming the blade up with a hairdryer should help too.


----------



## dafox (Dec 29, 2018)

You can get it a Walgreens.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Over thinking it...Wipe on... Wipe off


..... paint the fence

(Apologies to those too young to get the Karate Kid reference)


----------



## bkultra (Dec 29, 2018)

Show me sand the deck


----------



## Jville (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd just use it and let the laquer wear off naturally, but I know it's not the most popular route to go. I was doing that with mine when I had it, and it was fine.


----------



## MindTone (Dec 30, 2018)

Man who catch fly with chopsticks accomplish anything

(what would be our knifenerd equivalent?)


----------



## panda (Dec 30, 2018)

It's a fake, throw it away.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Dec 30, 2018)

Sweep the leg.


----------



## Seire (Dec 31, 2018)

It was indeed lacquer! Thanks everyone for the help, the blade is absolutely stunning


----------

